# Desierto de los Leones



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Que pasa??? Primero el asalto (y apuñalamiento) de una persona hace algunas semanas, y ahora esto:

_Hola todos;

Para que estén enterados, hoy fui a rodar al desierto con un cuate y cuando estábamos por regresar al coche (como a la 1:45 p.m.), que estaba estacionado en la pluma donde está la cabañita de los Guardabosques, como a 20 metros de la nueva caseta (justo en la primera curva grande que sube hacia la izquierda) nos encontramos un MUERTO.

Era un señor que no estaba vestido como deportista (no traía tenis ni ropa de ejercicio) y que tenía la cara cubierta con un pasamontañas gris. No llevaba mucho tiempo ahí, otros ciclistas que habían bajado como 20 minutos antes no lo vieron.

Estaba tirado a medio camino, boca abajo, en un charco de sangre, con una mancha de sangre en la espalda. Nos dio la impresión de que le habían dado uno o dos balazos.

No había nadie más en la zona.

Creo que pudo haber sido un asaltante que trató de robar a alguien que estaba armado y lo mató.

De inmediato le avisamos al Guardabosque de la caseta, quien pidió ayuda por radio.

A los pocos minutos llegaron unos policías en camioneta, otro en moto, y una ambulancia.

Lo bueno fue que, bien que mal, hubo respuesta de las autoridades.

Lo malo es que, desafortunadamente, es una lástima que estén pasando este tipo de cosas en el Desierto.

Saludos,_

Francamente, no me animo a subir en la mtb ultimamente...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Vente al Ajusco


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Mier....coles...

está fea la cosa


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Vente al Ajusco


Werd.

Que mal rollo... Pero si, cambia de lugar para rodar. El Ajusco o Chiluca. Ya se que queda lejos, pero pues mejor ir seguro.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Volvió a salir en el periódico y parece ser que era un asaltante que se metió con la persona equivocada. No puedo decir que no me da gusto lo que le pasó, pero por lo pronto no me van a ver mucho en la MTB, y si lo hacen será por los rumbos del Tacu...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si te lanzas por estos rumbos me avisas... espero recuperarme de mi rodilla pronto


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ... espero recuperarme de mi rodilla pronto


Como sigues? ya ni te pregunte.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahi le va, este fin yo creo que no ruedo, pero para el proximo me cae que si.

Y a volverla a intentar...a huevo jajaja....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Que te pasó mi Tacu??? Se me hace que ya ni tan hecho de hule!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*Actualización*

Todo parece indicar que el "muertito" era un ratero... de cualquier forma está medio tenebroso tener que cargar la .38 en el camelbag como dice este amigo:

_He ido estos fines de semana al Desierto d Los Leones, despues del 
incidente de Fidel, se nota mucha mayor presencia policiaca, motos y 
el guardabosques ya trae escopeta.
Parece que el muerto si era el asaltante que se estaba buscando, 
segun me comento el guardabosques. Nunca le deseo la muerte a nadie, 
pero que bueno que alguien se "quebró" a ese maldito ratero.
Otra cosa es que hay muchas otras rutas para subir, pero todos se van 
por el tipico camino ancho a cruz blanca, yo la neta subo desde abajo 
por un single desconocido que va desde la venta, o subo al lado del 
convento, o adelante de la pluma , los singles que usamos para bajar.
Y si, ya subo con gas lacrimógeno y la 38 en el camel bag._


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Que te pasó mi Tacu??? Se me hace que ya ni tan hecho de hule!!! :thumbsup:


Salte esta rampa y pues al aterrizar no segui el camino del aterrizaje sino que me fui hacia el lado izquierdo donde hay puras rocas grandes y arbustos y pues... tuve que ejectar de mi bici para salvarme de andar de por vida en silla de ruedas y en el acto me torci la rodilla medio de gravedad..


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Salte esta rampa y pues al aterrizar no segui el camino del aterrizaje sino que me fui hacia el lado izquierdo donde hay puras rocas grandes y arbustos y pues... tuve que ejectar de mi bici para salvarme de andar de por vida en silla de ruedas y en el acto me torci la rodilla medio de gravedad..


OUCH!!!!   Traías rodilleras y demás??? yo por eso tengo la política de no separarme más de 30cms del suelo... llámenme _old fashioned_ pero hasta ahora no he dejado ningún hueso en la mtb...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> OUCH!!!! : yo por eso tengo la política de no separarme más de 30cms del suelo... l...


Yo, no más de 10 cm. Bueno, a lo mejor un poco más.
Que te mejores.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SI traia todo mi equipo, pero a la hora de aterrizar en una roca (gracias a dios por las camelbaks) se me torcio la pierna y entonces me lastime la rodilla...

Jejeje si, me vi medio loco, pero pues era hora de que me metiera un buen chingadazo, ya que desde que estoy en el MTB no me habia metido un susto asi jaja

Gracias doc!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

jajaja... si lo hubieras hecho en la competencia matabas al wey de verde/azul de la foto.

Pues que te recuperes pronto.


----------

